# Nissan Titan XD Diesel



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Any word on the release date or idea of price?


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Can't order them till mid Dec is what it was told by a dealership on Friday


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Any word on the Colorado with the small Isuzu diesel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

We're going to do some training on them next month.


----------



## deroleek (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't wait to see them in person. I really want to get my father in a new XD, since I have the gas 1st gen.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

deroleek said:


> I can't wait to see them in person. I really want to get my father in a new XD, since I have the gas 1st gen.


How is the 1st gen truck holding up? I'd like your opinion on interior, ride, durability, and service history. Would you buy another one? I like what they're doing with the Govt Motors Colorado but I'd rather have a Cummins under the hood versus an Isuzu (personal preference). 
I like the burn numbers on the Dodge, but I can't bring myself to buying something with dual exhaust pipes and the word "Eco" anywhere on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Dealer is stating it should be the end of the month, found one article that stated real world combined was 20.8 mpg. I was sure hoping it would be a little better, don't believe that would offset the difference in fuel cost between regular and diesel.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

We've had them in the shop for training the last month or so. I think some pics have been posted on facebook.

The is a full compliment of emission control devices so I'm not surprised the fuel economy would be lower than expected. I think the engine is rated at 550 lb ft of torque. Pretty good for a small displacement.

There seems to be a lot of domestic content. Even the axles are AAM like a GM and Dodge.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*It's coming*

Looking good


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Ive heard they are heavy cant tow much more than most 1/2 ton gassers and mileage aint nothing to write home about
maybe why ram said no thanks and im a ram/cummins fanboy


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

BadBob said:


> Ive heard they are heavy cant tow much more than most 1/2 ton gassers and mileage aint nothing to write home about
> maybe why ram said no thanks and im a ram/cummins fanboy


Well, there we go! Since it has been heard they are heavy and cant tow much more than most 1/2 tone gassers, we need to look elsewhere. Or, maybe we can wait and see what the true data says?


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

So these guys reviewed the trucks miles per gallon. They were getting 16 MPG going ~70MPH and 11 MPG Towing. That seems like it sucks for a diesel.


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

16mpg which diesel is 25% more expensive which equates to about 12.8 mpg for a gasser cost wise, and you still have the exhaust fluid to figure in, and then the added cost of the motor...

sad3sm

I do like the hp and torque numbers they got though. But with these numbers, why not just buy a 3/4 ton?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

cogswell said:


> 16mpg which diesel is 25% more expensive which equates to about 12.8 mpg for a gasser cost wise, and you still have the exhaust fluid to figure in, and then the added cost of the motor...
> 
> sad3sm
> 
> I do like the hp and torque numbers they got though. But with these numbers, why not just buy a 3/4 ton?


Not true... As of today, diesel is on par with mid grade give or take. Heck, I filled up last week for $1.56/gallon but average was around $1.85.

My F250 averaged anywhere from 17.5 to 20.5 MPG depending on speed just this past weekend on a 1100 mile round trip. (72-85). Hook up to a trailer even just once in a year and that fuel/DEF cost differential is made up in about 100 miles in the fuel savings alone. when you go from let's say 11 MPG mentioned above to around 7 MPG's in a gasser. (that's 9 gallons as opposed to 14 gallons in gasser - 5 gallons, $1.80/gallon, $9 difference right there - it adds up quick).

I may or may not be deleted so let's just go with a 17 MPG average.

Cost difference? Look at the resale and there really is not much comparison.... The diesel will always fetch top/higher dollar and the gas may struggle to sell above certain mileage.

DEF... runs about $2.75/gallon at the pump and price is still coming down. Most tanks are around 5 gallons (round up to $14). A full tank will run around 8k miles. That's negligible. Refer back to the 100 miles hooked up...

This is my first diesel and I've put 106k miles so far and wouldn't go back to gas unless I had to.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I was expecting better numbers than the ones posted above, mightest well buy a 3/4 ton.


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Not true... As of today, diesel is on par with mid grade give or take. Heck, I filled up last week for $1.56/gallon but average was around $1.85.
> 
> My F250 averaged anywhere from 17.5 to 20.5 MPG depending on speed just this past weekend on a 1100 mile round trip. (72-85). Hook up to a trailer even just once in a year and that fuel/DEF cost differential is made up in about 100 miles in the fuel savings alone. when you go from let's say 11 MPG mentioned above to around 7 MPG's in a gasser. (that's 9 gallons as opposed to 14 gallons in gasser - 5 gallons, $1.80/gallon, $9 difference right there - it adds up quick).
> 
> ...


Actually, averaging $1.85/gallon vs unleaded (most don't use mid grade) being an average of $1.50 where I am at (Cypress/Tomball,TX and some stations are in the 40s) That is a .35 difference which is 23.22% more than gas.

That being said, you are comparing apples to oranges. You are comparing your 3/4 ton diesel and justifying it's purchase and I am comparing half ton trucks.

If the diesel half ton can't tow any more than my gas truck, gets the same exact gas mileage, costs $3000 more (+interest) what is the point? You only gain efficiency during pulling, and at that point, you might as well have a 3/4 ton if you are going to pull enough to justify it.

Now the RAM getting 28mpg justifies it. A half ton with a small motor getting less mpg than your 3/4 ton is NOT even close to being worth it.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

If we used the same argument with SUV's everyone would drive Suburbans. :rotfl: :dance:

I still see a lot of midsized SUV's driving around


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Everyone forgets the go ahead decisions made by RAM, Nissan, and GM to build half ton diesels occured when gas was right below $4 a gallon and the payback numbers for fuel economy made a lot more sense at that time.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Decent looking truck. Owner said he liked the power. Didnt have time to ask to take interior pics or engine.


----------

